# Port and polish iron heads?



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

Or should i just buy new aluminum ones? Edelbrock 60519 - Edelbrock Performer RPM Cylinder Heads - summitracing.com which would give me more flow?And how much does it costs to port and polish my iron heads? any going prices?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not only will those aluminum heads flow more air then a port and polished cast iron head, they weight a ton less. Reading the notes, remember you'll need a different (aluminum) intake manifold too, which will perform better then stock and again, weight less. Less weight = greater power to weight ratio.
If you're going to do all this (aftermarket heads and intake, forged bottom end, balancing etc), why not find a Pontiac block and put a Pontiac motor back in your GTO?


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

lol because im a broke 19 year old my dad gave me the car for my b day and i just want to throw some mods on the engine i already have.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Save up your money for a Pontiac engine and put the car back to being correct. Just drive and enjoy the car for now. Did you see the 421 Pontiac Tri-power engine for sale on e-bay thread?
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/fs-pontiac-421-ho-motor-16766/
E-mail the guy and ask if he`ll sell outright or if he`s going to relist the engine. Tell him your a 19yr old without alot of cash looking to put your GTO that your dad gave you back to a ponch power plant, maybe he'll cut you a deal, or take payments on it or somethin. I`d do everything I could to get back to a pontiac motor before I spent any money on the Olds motor. You could spend thousands on the Olds motor and if and when you ever did go back to the correct engine, all that money would be waisted as the parts won`t fit a Pontiac and the money could have been better used. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

I agree with Rukee, get rid of that Olds motor. I would look online also in this forum and other Pontiac forum "for sale" sections for an already built ready to go Pontiac 400, 421, or 455. If you look around you'll find someone that has a mildly built or more Pontiac engine for sale because they are going to an aftermarket Pontiac block or going to a bigger cid or whatever. That's how I got mine and it was very reasonable and well built.

Brian


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

Here you go! Perfect engine for you and only $1K! 
http://www.gtoforum.com/f49/70-gto-engine-sale-soon-17027/

Brian


----------

